# Patrick Vieira vs. Yaya Touré



## mefisto94 (30 Marzo 2016)

Sono entrambi recenti e non c'è bisogno di troppe spiegazioni. Hanno giocato anche un anno insieme, nel 2010-2011, quando l'ivoriano fu prelevato dal Barcellona.


----------



## prebozzio (30 Marzo 2016)

Tra i due prendo Vieira senza pensarci due volte. Giocatore totale nella zona centrale del campo, Touré si è realizzato pienamente giocando più avanzato e libero. Il francese abbinava eleganza, strapotenza fisica e intelligenza come ho visto fare a pochissimi altri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Marzo 2016)

Due grandissimi campioni..a Vieira è mancata solo la consacrazione internazionale a livello di club ma non è nemmeno troppo colpa sua, ha giocato sempre in squadre che in Europa fanno ridere...
Touré ha vinto col barca però secondo me non ha mai raggiunto le vette di Vieira (due premier vinte per il rotto della cuffia non hanno nulla a che fare con le tre del francese)...

Diciamo che il francese è superiore anche e non di così tanto ma la storia invece li ricorderà con un abisso in mezzo perché nell'immaginario collettivo Vieira rappresenta il dominatore del centrocampo per eccellenza..


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Marzo 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Due grandissimi campioni..a Vieira è mancata solo la consacrazione internazionale a livello di club ma non è nemmeno troppo colpa sua, ha giocato sempre in squadre che in Europa fanno ridere...
> Touré ha vinto col barca però secondo me non ha mai raggiunto le vette di Vieira (due premier vinte per il rotto della cuffia non hanno nulla a che fare con le tre del francese)...
> 
> Diciamo che il francese è superiore anche e non di così tanto ma la storia invece li ricorderà con un abisso in mezzo perché nell'immaginario collettivo Vieira rappresenta il dominatore del centrocampo per eccellenza..



Avevo dato un occhio al palmares, non mi ricordavo che Vieira avesse vinto così tanto con l'Arsenal. A livello nazionale sono simili, Vieira ha qualche scudetto in più, mentre a livello internazionale Tourè ha vinto nel 2009 i titoli internazionali col Barcellona (non da protagonista) mentre Vieira il mondiale e l'europeo.

Come carattere forse preferisco Vieira, ma Tourè anche se meno appariscente non scherza.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Tra i due prendo Vieira senza pensarci due volte. Giocatore totale nella zona centrale del campo, Touré si è realizzato pienamente giocando più avanzato e libero. Il francese abbinava eleganza, strapotenza fisica e intelligenza come ho visto fare a pochissimi altri.



Mh...Tourè (non quello di ora) ha fatto vedere cose notvoli anche nel cuore del campo.

In fase di costruzione prevale Tourè secondo me, ma Vieira dava una grande mano anche come mentalità.


----------



## Eziomare (30 Marzo 2016)

Vieira schermo difensivo e uomo d'ordine, Toure' piu' interno-incursore (seppure abbia ricoperto ad altissimi livelli pure il ruolo di mediano di rottura al Barca).
Non saprei scegliere, e' sempre complicato paragonare simili eccellenze, in ogni caso formerebbero una formidabile coppia in un ipotetico centrocampo a due.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Marzo 2016)

Ho sempre adorato Vieira ma il picco di Yaya è stato disumano



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sono entrambi recenti e non c'è bisogno di troppe spiegazioni. Hanno giocato anche un anno insieme, nel 2010-2011, quando l'ivoriano fu acquistato dal *Manchester city*.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Marzo 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Vieira schermo difensivo e uomo d'ordine, Toure' piu' interno-incursore (seppure abbia ricoperto ad altissimi livelli pure il ruolo di mediano di rottura al Barca).
> Non saprei scegliere, e' sempre complicato paragonare simili eccellenze, in ogni caso formerebbero una formidabile coppia in un ipotetico centrocampo a due.



Mm, non mi piacerebbe molto, sono troppo alti insieme.


Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ho sempre adorato Vieira ma il picco di Yaya è stato disumano



Nel senso che l'hanno preso dal Barcellona. Ora modifico.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Marzo 2016)

vieira tutta la vita


----------



## mr.wolf (30 Marzo 2016)

scelgo Vieira ma di pochissimo, sono due top assoluti del centrocampo


----------



## koti (30 Marzo 2016)

Tourè è superiore nella fase offensiva (nella costruzione, ma anche in zona gol).
Viera meglio in interdizione.

Boh, non saprei chi scegliere tra i due.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Marzo 2016)

Nella mia squadra prenderei Vieira ma è indubbio che Yaya sia superiore soprattutto tecnicamente dove non c'e paragone


----------



## Torros (31 Marzo 2016)

Toure non lo vedo simile, è molto più offensivo di Viera, giusto all'inizio quando faceva il mediano pure era simile al francese. 
Negli ultimi anni Toure è passato ad essere un box to box con una discreta fase difensiva a praticamente un trequartista con una fase difensiva nulla.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Toure non lo vedo simile, è molto più offensivo di Viera, giusto all'inizio quando faceva il mediano pure era simile al francese.
> Negli ultimi anni Toure è passato ad essere un box to box con una discreta fase difensiva a praticamente un trequartista con una fase difensiva nulla.



Sì, ma da 1-2 anni, comunque superati i 30. Mica sarà ricordato come trequartista.


----------



## prebozzio (31 Marzo 2016)

Io Tourè non me lo ricordo così straordinario al Barcellona, l'unica cosa impressa nella memoria è che giocò la finale di Champions con lo United in difesa.
I sei ottimi anni al City per me non bastano a metterlo accanto a una leggenda come Vieira.


----------

